

Pricing: Why you're doing it wrong - reubenswartz
http://www.mimiran.com/pricing-for-sales/pricing-why-youre-doing-it-wrong/

======
Revisor
This is a better article than it sounds from the title. It sums up the most
important principles I read in pricing books (of which I recommend The
Strategy and Tactics of Pricing: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Strategy-Tactics-
Pricing-Edition/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Strategy-Tactics-Pricing-
Edition/dp/0136106811/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331943839&sr=8-1) )

Just copying the pricing mistakes from the subheadings (parens are mine):

* You’re pricing based on costs (but costs change with volume which is dependent on price)

* You have no idea what your value is (so you guess based on their reactions and your gut feelings)

* You are trying to be cheaper, not better or different (and you lose the pricing war)

* You don’t believe in your own value (and you feel apologetic when giving a quote)

* You fear price objections

* You surprise your prospects with your price

* You have no plan for negotiation

* You think you need one price (you don't segment your customers and leave a lot of value on the table and/or outprice some potential low-effort customers)

* You’re too busy (by underpricing yourself)

~~~
reubenswartz
Thanks for the summary. Perhaps I should have just written that and saved
myself and everyone who read it a whole lot of time. ;-)

